# A Coochie roundup



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWf5WQ30AAZpfgAAQQe//+j/zfAo////wYAY9aqJ9ybHBstVattAUNT0gNRoaNCMqekDQADIGho9RoDTQIEaQAhqnqAA9QAAaNB6hzTEwEaYEYRgAAACYRgJCRNQnqNR6GpppoABo0ZAPUANBzTEwEaYEYRgAAACYRgMinqp+qeFNHppD2kI00eo9TT1HojBqMhtQaedNjeGRwiGxuDJQkRgbp7eiuvA+rd+HB/67Yc70DTMZkRBr9nnSw0r3XRsxSc3m1bfvJvPL8F1ttKWdd9CJesZj+hYTHO94e4JQVIBx7YtmnXhmjx2ne50hocW4EPso1oa4t0mgiclCXlaI5qdeN1XwDSPRWAdcYkcHecxiNG5m9DurYR0JOYOzDdX2Hibob4SA6OKShTBX6FbZYOpmrnNTXNNHrqguwTR7r6BIz6NtLjxI2KDpwY7qtGcHMZMXfDZXewB0fU0ppxvFq07PxhbvnMUlXGLG4M8pauJHZtu6xKk0ry3hePEur7V17tust6Xqa4l1cMoi+jSRQwq171bEW7eC+t+ls367Oupq/g+Qvx5AmjWnx2xD4MAhysL6uuwtmoikH5pm1xb/Jc27vymdorGGxdexmGsn0ooWwpwRbr4b3wxSCZzjB/eWazFXA0FlcF9/2SZGhcEAhT0CIoB0MFkqRBKVEuShNVf7CJzWy8dtbMO/ZnGaDakPobGNtj6ITMQyDaWBFoFNQRuEVHSqFRktIGFEwUKxJjJHmDLRp0vfP0vnjCU93OQC+YBmVpQSLoTXuEVTre1lCDkCR3IXUezuWkXhEoUVIqEC4yx7GgBpDJd+OR9lP7O+YW34WZxuFXirexuEill9Rsuib5nlS186RuSKoHhXWvHSGA0BvJbWgssunsWCzXHaBOJ9RKQ7BcSM3k1lVLKyY2vo0b7RVxx6KaIQkcwzFQbcdsSMsaFRUZVh1oDvqKCUo5Sel1l0ZJdA0tZp+/XhPA1HgdOqvzXDeFUR9lF+t2vIWNUxd+1Q7ZovkvE+I3rMhbaKwuZxsySLnUQG30+68UvuuA3nZRRJjdf+5JpEjhmxETQ7jxVYB4fSuwGJPgLlm7ic67U4mK6BEE74FV5kaER11MLJVjukYvNBgHfV8JmvMGpDcMWttoDnjGFVS9kzuEsEt2Bjw8V3RpAcKBGACIMutArMS4mWZZycor8D4ebIMtLssuWR8VZSBSP9YiS62iMHYhOEdBRk6snZJGuXukEmCzLGgp15JsONon064nvBCTrKJnsVngRtZctRxIbgh5i2u1e672OXgUo1KJqc8sOmuxlNC6bhyaBcUCKRkCIWASiyhwgzq6tG1Gy8ULQg4EFuXJoLHMoHdadgwir6JYwes9OF05j2leYpY+R5ubooZus6VuRE6XIagoHMlNkWPHaRgkJmOQWzKqhxNJMzOZY9hZuwRBVXOcKjFygW1AslmVCUJ8BYKL8mpk7u5NJSs0Rg2NtOFUSaYatTVShIyJccyNGgRVVIFJH/RAwAEMijXePL4CmpJJsRHraimfHhHZrgQvm7c5siNPgavoezuwgx5Xr9bY/V0meenkxyB1qvCfQwlhGCM8FyLFFdyd3Ir03eJiSsUPZOxsiUlMryTumT0132Hd+DPATVk9CJqF+XxowflDeMfy+gau83nlhxNm1kGxg2FMXCD2ZsrRChSCgJt79iq5tbzE2tZJFUh5RkkTsCYoOMDrSfSiLFcvT4pErspVV+EzjxheK8S18Cy4FsFrZs2qs4I1Jm7REMxHihJPCjByihYXAYKXVlU5cP4jWj3WujBprNHWeU2sLGgs0FURBqEQUVqWg0bAzmA3lY2NKpJkIEVDrqVSxEHCixrXRWtioAFFe81CIKA6LUkXrTf5a8lHRvWRoAvqRv32THa1bIBqc5IUXcLc0hPcFesCCCfUC/Zhx6aCUwba1JZ7YHntEUmKFiX7zeOR7/BghyD5R2t8mEc+Z/MhoGf/F3JFOFCQ/lZDfQ


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Great report red 

Just interested to know, is there as launch spot around epitaph creek there that is accessible to the water at low tide? Might be a good blowing option and its around my area.

Cheer,

Andy


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Red some nice conditions as you meandered around the Bay, and enough seafood to keep you all happy, and sure the family enjoyed their visit.

If that is Patts Point in the Macleay pic it seems the word is out on reddies or early tailor as quite a few boats at anchor there.



> quick nipper pump


Feel it is appropriate to give you an uppercut though :shock: only mexicans get nippers mate, all the mighty maroons get yabbies...out of respect for you as a mod that is really only a light tap :lol:


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Nice roundup Red. Always love a report with lots of piccies (the exact opposite of my reports). Well done.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Well you certainly get the whole family involved dont you mate.

Tell Mrs Red that she will catch more fish if she takes the fishing rod next time. :roll: :lol: and if the wind changes jr Red will stay that way.....the cheeky bugger.

I've just started using the Predatek min min to and finding it great for the flatties and not bad with the bream either. You'll have to head over to the reefs at Peel again soon, with the cooler weather the bigger snapps should start hanging around there.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ummmm Leigh , mate your going to have to start taking life a bit easy , you cant continue at such a hectic pace , try to ease off a little , try to go to work occasionally , not too often you dont want to overdo it , you wouldnt have a position vacant for kayak polisher or crad pot puller would you , UMMMMMMMM Muddies YUMMMMM , the folks look right at home on the Revos mate , more reports , encore !!encore !!


----------



## Chrushie (Dec 4, 2007)

Red, Great report and great photos. 
Got to love queensland


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Great reports and pics Red,

Geez that looks like a beautiful part of the country up there, glad you are making the most of it and enjoying yourself.

Well done mate.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Chrushie said:


> Red, Great report and great photos.
> Got to love queensland


Red , sorry to kidnap the post , but had to take the opportunity to congratulate Crushie on her rowing gold and bronze in the queensland championships , fantastic effort Crushie , your a legend


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

Mmmm, MUDDIE!


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Looks like you've settled into the Qld lifestyle nicely mate  , some fantastic photo's and beautiful places to fish.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Ho-hum times with the ol' ball and chain. Generations, even.

Good livin' Red! Thanks.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Great report Red, it must be nice to have so many yakking experiences that trying to find time to write about them is difficult eh!!!


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Hi Red

Thanks for that -- it brings back fond memories of fishing with the kids. So I take it that there are no regrets with the move so far ;-) , despite the awful "summer" we had here in SEQ?


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

ouch Red, Ill bet ur missing Canberra. Great fishing with the whole family. You have to love that.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWsOrDYAAEJfgAAQQOcwOIhpXAA/79/gMAEq1VhqekCJp5T1M1PUGjRoNNAEVP1P0pPap+mo0IZPUGgDQAanpNAgQMmnpABpoNDHlFbcs8w7XJBhDAr7lpy8kV6D8Kk/JFVqXllUn6XerHPua2LQGGQGQXO2mua1xd4EtCSTYCK6ohwITSBtdHzHRx+phULloNReVAcDyBBIEc4rD+eK7+qcopxsxS57htLB3QZyUWKQ0GhQu69QEpQPpGWVozfdAULWJNtsqx+cK+7Rq9XdiJTSmSMrpcwkgj3mJrESo2WtigxkqMrBUYKb3NsIuSt6AhsShY/NyuotBwqrVwoYdkTXMSd9v2PmgjfSEA5zz+YJqnBEoiFjw2WLnwhpwmROaEwEKoogEiqOiX6mhSy+EgRNWtEmCULmkGUpuzRhoQjJKXpOOqpf4u5IpwoSDWHVhsA=


----------



## madfishman (Dec 10, 2007)

Great pics, love the shot with the kid, great idea for when my nephew comes over from WA, im sure he will love it, should have given the kid a rod for trawling, just hope hes stapped in..lol gotta say again great photos. Would love to head up there one day...


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWV+4A6gAAC3fgAAQUGeiKgBBEAov//+gMAD02hEwUyR+qG0RiYRoemhCKfppNNQnqaBiGmgAAlU8ImjQEABoAZNkK4/dfUk3pb7QL5ygG5zzrkwRoDJORqXLve7iHpBSY6ZvCGqufh3wP5EULW3JtKDzvPp5IQZExUJNpdI1tSIcAIIKR5wvHrdkriF1IUccsZk6VRFBqgeoh22mWMbIJSsqoRuMTRXw6sMIIiHdQ2quDsmbWm54iLfI6qilLDbCWaArmhnceFetxLGFKhEZlpuRhPS1kx6IqS1YD0ToXLONYlVJO66tBVFP0LUzS+JfKbQdiqSOAiM4qnPQYyeVL0CmvhZs/i7kinChIL9wB1A=


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

redphoenix said:


> Nah, definitely not strapped in


I dunno Red... if you can eskimo roll a SOT (maybe with thigh straps?) having him strapped in could prove useful if you ever need to give him some "motivation" to do as he's told ;-).


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice report Leigh. Thanks. The pink fish have been surprisingly hard to find of late. Definately fewer than last year and lacking in size when you find them. Bring on winter, I'm hoping the bigger fish will turn up with the coller weather.


----------



## Huwie (Mar 16, 2008)

Hi Leigh,

Thanks very much for the hospitality, especially while your folks were up. It was without a doubt my longest trip and my first time in any kind of swell. The outback handled it well even if my legs were a bit worse for wear. It's a luxury to have an experienced yakker help you get your confidence on the water. Was an outstanding couple of days and coochie is a great setting for a bacon and egg roll and milkshake mid morning after a few hours on the water. The weather was great, shame the snapper didnt check seabreeze and join us! I ended up with a tailor and a flounder both a little over 30cm. The tailor would be the worst tasting fish I've ever eaten! I filleted, rolled it in flour and cooked it in the frying pan. Tasted like mud. Don't think I'll be keeping them again unless anyone has some tips...

I look forward to many more trips to and around coochie! Celeste and Lauren had a great time, you're blessed with a nice little island there 

Huwie


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Huwie said:


> Tasted like mud. Don't think I'll be keeping them again unless anyone has some tips...


Huwie the mud taste is a puzzle as tailor predate on other fish and don't scavenge in any way, it is important to bleed them on capture though, and they don't last well in the fridge as they go soft..we cook ours the same way as you but only enough oil in the pan to stop them sticking.

While I have no real axe to grind for them I would suggest you try another just to be sure.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Huwie (Mar 16, 2008)

Dodge, Red,

I bled the tailor as soon as I caught it at around 7:00am (cut the throat to the bone) it bled well. Popped it into the freezer bag which had a couple of plastic freezer blocks in there, enough to keep lunch cool. Fish was cool when I got it home at around 4:00 and filleted it. Put it in the fridge on a plate with gladwrap over it and cooked it the next afternoon for a late lunch.

At just over 30cm it wasn't huge so maybe I'll try taking only bigger tailor and do the usual bread crumbs and fry it up...


----------

